

Ask HN: Would a small touch interface on the back of mobile devices be useful? - the_cat_kittles

I imagine a small bit of glass on the back, that just records scrolling, and could be disabled. I think it would be nice because you could scroll without obscuring your screen, and it could allow for differentiation between scroll events and touch events. What do you think?
======
cheald
It's an interesting idea, but I'm trying to imagine it while holding my phone,
and it feels really awkward. The fingers behind the phone are supporting it,
so I can't really "scroll" while keeping the screen stable enough to read.

Interesting concept though.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
you could also put it on one of the device's edges

------
shyn3
Motorola Spice has a little switch at the back.

It let's you scroll and click.

------
SirPalmerston
That would be an interesting idea. Isn't there already a controller for some
console that implements that?

Edit:

It may be the Wii U, I'm not sure.

------
rtcoms
I think SONY PS Vita has one on it's back.

